# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  : A besoni ju tek Syri I keq  Mesyshi ?

## brezi97

*Syri i keq ka të bëje më nje lloj besimi , ku SMIRA shpërthen nga fati i mirë, apo nga njerëzit qe janë me fat duke u sjellë atyre fatkeqësi. Perceptimi i natyrës te këtij lloj fenomeni- shkaqeve të tij-apo mënyrave mbrojtëse ndaj tij ndryshon midis kulturërave dhe feve të ndryshme - e megjithatë : A besoni ju tek "Syri i keq "  "Mësyshi"*

----------


## mia@

Jo nuk besoj. Gjithcka ndodh per nje arsye te caktuar. Kur nuk na pelqen u'a ngjisim fajin te tjereve, se na kane rene me qafe.

----------


## G.D

Besoj sepse ka edhe nje shpjegim shkencor per kete ceshtje por per shkak te ores se vone te mbremjes ketu nuk kam kohen e nevojshme te flas per kete.

----------


## argjenddre

Jo une nuk Besoi !!!

----------


## daniel00

Besoj se syri i keq eshte fiksim ne tru , pra anomali e trurit tek ai qe e beson , jo rastesisht e gjen ne njefare feje

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Besoj se syri i keq eshte fiksim ne tru , pra anomali e trurit tek ai qe e beson , jo rastesisht e gjen ne njefare feje


Ne fakt syri i keq eshte bestyteni qe nuk i perket asnje feje ne vecanti. Ne zonat mesdhetare sidomos eshte shume e perhapur si "frike" neper banoret e kesaj zone pamvaresisht nga besimi fetar qe kane. Vete shenja e famshme e metalit (me gishtin e vogel dhe tregues lart, fare le corna,) qe thuhet se eshte bere e famshme nga Ronnie Dio(origjine italiane, katolik) eshte nje menyre per tu mos u marre me sysh.   :xx:

----------


## GaLLaT

> A besoni tek "Syri i keq" "Mesyshi



kto jan prralla.

----------


## Roi

Mua nuk me kap syri i keq se jam si bish hahahahah.
Kujdes ju gocat e forumit se po ju pa syri keq vaj halli per ju lol...

----------


## bombona

jo nuk besoj ke syni i keq eshte nje koncept qe ka mbet nga e kaluara,por qe duhet hellur pas krahesh.

----------


## jul-linda

"Syri i Keq " kur pash kete titull menova se mos eshte ndonje film i ri i Stephan King -ut ..  :perqeshje: 



Une deri sot nuk kam njohur asnje person  me sy te keq ...

----------


## daniel00

> Ne fakt syri i keq eshte bestyteni qe nuk i perket asnje feje ne vecanti.


Vertete ?? Meso diçka ose tek e fundit lexoni qyfyre se i keni pa hesap . 

Po shoh shume postime te cilat po i mbajme parasysh per kete material   :mace e verdhe: 




Mjekimi i syrit

Argumenta nga kurani i nderuar për ndikimin e syrit

Ajeti 67-68 sure Jusuf

67. Po ai (Jakubi) tha: "O bijt e mi, mos hyni (në Egjipt) për një derë, po hyni nëpër dyer të ndryshme. Unë nuk mund të largoj prej jush asnjë send nga caktimi i All-llahut, vendimi nuk është i tjetërkujt vetëm i All-llahut, vetëm Atij iu kam mbështetur dhe vetëm Atij le t'i mbështeten ata që besuan.
68. Dhe ata hynë ashtu si i porositi babai i tyre, po ajo nuk ishte gjë që do t'u ndihmonte asgjë nga caktimi i All-llahut, përveç një dëshire të Jakubit që e kishte në vete dhe e kreu. Po ai (Jakubi) ishte i dijshëm për të, ngase Ne e kemi mësuar për atë, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë.

Ka then Ibn Kethiri rahimuallah ne komentin e këtyre ajetetve Allahu na lajmeron neve për jakubin a.s se ai I urdhëroi bijte e tij kur bashke me vellane e tyre benjaminin I pergatiti për te hyrë ne egjypt qe të mos hynin te gjithë nga një dere port e hynin nga dyer të ndryshme.Siç tha Ibn Abasi Muhamed ibn kabb muxhahidi ed-dahak katade dhe suddi.Ai u frikesau se mos ata I godiste syri sepse ata ishin te bukur dhe me emër te mirë.
Dhe syri është I vërtetë dhe rrezon kaloresin nga kali e thenia Unë nuk mund të largoj prej jush asnjë send nga caktimi i All-llahut, vendimi nuk është i tjetërkujt vetëm i All-llahut, vetëm Atij iu kam mbështetur dhe vetëm Atij le t'i mbështeten ata që besuan

Tregon porosia qe u dha dhe se ruajtja nga këto gjëra nuk e tregojnë percaktimin e Allahut e Allahu nëse do diçka ajo nuk e ndryshohet e nuk ndalohet.

Ajeti 51 kalem
51. E ata që nuk besuan gati sa nuk të zhdukin ty me shikimet e tyre, kur e dëgjuan Kur'anin, e (nga inati) thanë: "Ai është i marrë!"

Tha Ibn Kethiri se ka then Ibn Abasi dhe Muaxhahidi etj se fjala  Do te zhdukin me shikimet e tyre  d.m.th. do të hanin ne sy se të kishin cmire nga urretja e tyre nëse nuk do ishte mbrotja e Allahut prej tyre. Ky ajet është argument se ndikimi e goditja e syrit është e vërtetë me lejen e Zotit siç është transmetuar ne shumë hadithe te tjera.

Argumente nga hadithet e profetit Muhammed Alejhi Selam për ndikimin e syrit.

Nga Ebu Hurejre r.a transmeton se tha i Derguari i Allahut se Syri është i vertetete (Buhariu-Muslimi)

Nga Aishe r.a trasnmetohet se profeti Alejhi Selam tha kërkoj mbrotje e Allahut nga syri i keq se syri është i vërtetë
Transmeton Ibn Maxhe

Nga Ibn Abasi r.a transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Syri është i vërtetë sikur të kishte diçka qe do shpejtonte kaderin e Allahut do të kishte qenë syri nëse ju kërkojnë qe te laheni atëherë lahuni".transmeton Muslimi.

Pra ne se ju kërkohet te laheni për ndodnje nga vellezerve tuaj muslimane qe e ka goditur syri plotesojani kerkesen duke u lare.
Nga Esma bint Emejes r.a tha: O i Dërguari i Allahut bijte e xhaferrit i godet syri e të kërkon tu lexosh atyre për sherim. Tha: "Po nëse do të kishte diçka që do ta shpejtonte caktimin e Allahut do të ishte syri
Nga Ebu Dheri tha i Derguari i Allahut Syri ndikon tek burri me lejen e Allahut derisa ai burri gjendet në një vend të lartë e pastaj rrëzohet prej tij

Nga Ibn Abasi transmetohet se ka thënë i Derguari i Allahut "Syri është i vërtetë e të rrëzon nga lartësia.

Nga Xhabiri r.a transmetohet se ka thënë i Derguari i Allahut: "Syri e fut burrin ne varr dhe devene ne tenxhere
D.m.th. e vdes njeriun dhe e semur devene dhe pastaj duhet ta theresh se mos ngordhi e e gatuan ne tenxhere për ta ngrënë.

Nga Xhabiri r.a transmetohet se ka thënë i Derguari i Allahut: "Shumica e tyre qe vdesin pas gjykimit te Allahut janë nga përcaktimi i syrit"

Nga Aishe r.a tha se ishte i Derguari i Allahut qe urdhëronte për kerkimin e leximit nga syri
Nga Enes ibn Malik r.a transmetohet se Lejoi i Derguari i Allahut leximin e kuranit për sherim nga syri dhe pickimi qelbi qe del nga te carat e trupit.(pickimi është për çdo pickim gjarpri ose akrepi)

Nga Umme Seleme r.a transmetohet se i Derguari i Allahut i tha një fshinje ne shtepine e saj qe kishte një njolle ne fytyre. Atë e ka goditur syri lexoji asaj.
Transmeton: Buhariu dhe Muslimi

Nga xhabiri r.a transmetohet se Lejoi i Derguari i Allahut leximin për sherim nga gjarpri tek familja e hazim dhe i tha Esma bint Umejes, çfarë ndodh qe po shoh trupat e bijve te vellait tim te dobët mos kanë ndonjë gjë? Ajo i tha jo por syri shpejton tek ata, tha lexoji atyre dhe tregoi atij fëmijut e u tha: "lexohu atyre (kuran)"

Thëniet e dijetarëve për vërtetësinë e syrit

Tha hafidh Ibn Kethir: "Ndikimi nga goditja e syrit është vërtetë me lejen e Allahut"
Tha hafidh Ibn Haxher: "vërtetësia e syrit është se ai është shikim I përzier me cmiren e njeriu me shpirt te keq dhe demtohet ai qe I bie syri."
Tha Ibn Ethir: "e godet filanin syri nëse armiku e shikon atë ose e ka cmire ndikon tek ai dhe semuret për shkak te tij."
Tha Ibn Kajimi: "Permbledhja e fjalës se tij Ai qe mohon syrin është injorant."

Ndryshimi midis syrit dhe ç'mires

Cmira është e përgjithshme nga syri.
Syri është I veçantë .jo çdo cmire shte sy e çdo sy është cmire.Për këtë erdhi kerkimi I mbrotjes nga cmira ne suren El Felek.nëse muslimani kërkon mbrotja nga e keqa e cmires hyn net e dhe syri.

Kjo është permbledhja e kuranit për çdo gjë mrekullia e tij dhe forca sheruese e tij dhe ajo letrare.

2) Cmira vjen nga urretja e madhe e dëshira e shpresa qe ti ike beagtia atij qe e ka ndërsa syri është si shkak I cuditjes e pelqimit te dickaje te mirë.

3) Cmira dhe syri shoqerojne njëri-tjetrin ne ndikimin keq tek ai qe e kap cmira apo syri e ndryshojnë ne origjinen e tyre.origjina cmires është djegia e zemrës për shtimin ebegatise se vetes tënde dhe dëshira qe atij tjetrit ti largohet begatia.

Ndërsa nga origjina e syrit është me shumë cuditje dhe ndezja e shikimit te syrit për pasurinë kafshen ose mbjeljen e tjetrit por pa dëshiruar largimin e asaj gjeje nga I zoti I saj dhe përzihet shikimi me nefsin e kështu ndodh ndikimi nga syri I keq.

4) Cmirezinjte mundet qe te kenë cmire për një çështje para se të
ndodhë ajo ndërkohë qe syri nuk godet përveçse kur e shikon objektin.

5) Njeriu nuk ka cmire pasurinë e tij por veten e tij por I ha ata me sy.

6) nuk godet cmira përveç nga personat e ndyre ndërsa syri mund te godase dhe nga një person I mirebesimtar si pasoje e cudise se tij për diçka pa dashur ai qe ajo te largohet ose ti prishet te zotit te saj, siç i ndodhi Amir ibn rebijes kur e goditi syri i Sehl Ibn Hunejfe edhe pse Amiri ishte nga te paret ne islam dhe pjesetaret e bedrit, prej atyre qe veçuan syrin nga cmira janë Ibn Xheuzi, Ibn Haxheri, Ibn Kajimi Allahu i mëshiroftë. Është e pëlqyeshme për muslimanin qe nëse shikon diqka qe e çudit te lutet për begati ndaj asaj gjeje qoftë e tij kjo gjë ose e tjerëve sipas thenies se profetit a.s thene Sehl Ibn Hunejfe A nuk u lute për bereqet ndaj tij sepse kjo dua e ndalon ndikimin e syrit .(te thoshte Mashallah la kuete ila bilah ose Mashallah tebarekallah.

Xhindi ha në sy njeriun
]Nga ebi Seid el hudrij rat ha se Ishte I derguari I Allahut a.s qe kërkonte mbrotje nga syri I xhindeve pastaj nga syri I njerzve.Kur zbriti surja Felek dhe En-Nas lexonte ato dhe I la lutjet e tjera.

Nga nëna jonë Ummu Seleme r.a transmeton se Pejgamberi Alejhi Selam pa ne shtepine e saj ne fqinje qe ne fytyren kishte njolle te zeze e tha kerkoni ti lexohet asaj se atë e ka goditur syri
Nga këto dy hadithe na qartesohet se syri godet nga xhindi ashtu siç godet syri I njeriut prandaj është detyrë për muslimanin qe te kujtoje Allahun kur heq rroben e tij ose kur shikon veten e tij ne pasqyrë ose ne çdo pune tjetër qe kështu ta largoje veten e tij nga demtimi I syrit te xhindeve.

Mjekimi i syrit
Ka disa rrugë për mjekimin e syrit e po përmend prej tyre
Rruga e pare
Larja e atij qe te ha ne sy nëse njihet se kush e e ka ngrënë ne sy e urdheron atë te lahet e paswtaj e merr ujin qe ai u la dhe hidhet mbrap atij qe e ka goditur syri I keq e sherohet me lejen e Zotit

Nga Ebi Sehli ibn Hunejf ne herrar (Elherar është lugine nga luginat e medines) dhe hoqi xhuben Sehli.Amiri ibn Rebija pa tek ai se e skihte lekuren shumë te bardhe e te bukur e tha Amiri si një vajzë qe nuk e ka rrahur dielli filloi te kollitet Sehli dhe iu forcua kola dhe lajmeruan profetin a.s për kollen dhe jut ha atij se Sehli nuk ngrihej atëherë I derguari I Allahut tha-A dyshon tek ndonjë?I then Amer ibn rebija.Dhe e thirri atë profeti a.s e mërzit me te e I tha-Pse te vrase ndonjëri prej jush vellane e vet dhe nuk lutet për bereqet për te dhe I that e lahej.U la Amiri fytyren duart breyllat gjunjet kembet pastaj ia hodhi ujin nga pas dhe u sherua Sehli aty në vend.




Kush nuk beson akoma , kam edhe deshmi per ju  :pa dhembe: 


Femija që nuk fliste

Sihte një fëmijë qe fliste bukur mes shokeve e kolegeve të tyre ne shkollën 8 vjeçare.Fliste ne emër të tyre nëpër mbrëmje e festa e mbante ligjerime para njerzve.Por një ditë prej ditesh u ngrys memec.nuk duroi I jati e shkoi në spital dhe doktoret filluan te bënin analizat e radiskopi por pa sukses dhe ma sollen mua atë e pashë .Për pak me lotuan gjak sytë sikur mos e permblidhja veten sepse e njihja atë nga aktiviteti I tij dhe shakthtesia e tij,E peyta babin e tij dhe me tregoi historin e djalit se sa kishte qe ishte sëmurë.mesova se djalin e ksihte goditur syri dhe I lexova tre suret e fundit te kuranit pastaj I lexova ne ujë leximin e syrit dhe* I thashë babit te tij lahej djali nga ky ujë e te pinte prej tij për shtatë ditë* e pastaj të vinte prapë tek unë.Pastaj mbas 7 ditë djali erdhi I sheruar dhe I mesova atij disa metoda parandalimi mbrojtese qe te thoshtre mengje se mbrëmje lutjet qe te mbrohej nga syri I keq.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Femija që nuk fliste
> 
> Sihte një fëmijë qe fliste bukur mes shokeve e kolegeve të tyre ne shkollën 8 vjeçare.Fliste ne emër të tyre nëpër mbrëmje e festa e mbante ligjerime para njerzve.Por një ditë prej ditesh u ngrys memec.nuk duroi I jati e shkoi në spital dhe doktoret filluan te bënin analizat e radiskopi por pa sukses dhe ma sollen mua atë e pashë .Për pak me lotuan gjak sytë sikur mos e permblidhja veten sepse e njihja atë nga aktiviteti I tij dhe shakthtesia e tij,E peyta babin e tij dhe me tregoi historin e djalit se sa kishte qe ishte sëmurë.mesova se djalin e ksihte goditur syri dhe I lexova tre suret e fundit te kuranit pastaj I lexova ne ujë leximin e syrit dhe* I thashë babit te tij lahej djali nga ky ujë e te pinte prej tij për shtatë ditë* e pastaj të vinte prapë tek unë.Pastaj mbas 7 ditë djali erdhi I sheruar dhe I mesova atij disa metoda parandalimi mbrojtese qe te thoshtre mengje se mbrëmje lutjet qe te mbrohej nga syri I keq.


Uau!Po ti qenke fenomen!Edhe une kam rene viktime e syrit te keq...Nuk e di po jane ca antare femra ketu ne forum,qe me hengren me sy te gjalle...nese mundesh te me ndihmosh do te isha shume mirnjohes,vetem se kam nje lutje pasi une nuk konsumoj fare uje,konsumoj vetem raki...Nuk e di,ndoshta eshte jashte rregullave te tua por nese mundesh ta besh leximin e syrit ne raki do te me beje nje nder vertet te madh...me respekt,Tanku!

----------


## PINK

Jo nuk besoj. 

Njehere te vetme qe besova , mu qelb makina nga hurdhra , se e harrova aty. 
Harrova qe e kisha vene per syrin e keq,  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. ishte nje derr hurdhre, qe e shpartalloi syrin e keq, po me qelbi makinen. Loooooooool

----------


## riza2008

Nuk besoj.Edi qe s'më merr dot njeri ne sy se me te shemtuar se une s'ka.Prandaj them ç'te me marrin ne sysh,hunden qe e kam si pinok,sutë qe i kam si buf apo koken qe e kam si pagure.Nga kjo gje e ndjej veten te mbrojtur prandaj se vras me mendjen.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Nuk besoj.Edi qe s'më merr dot njeri ne sy se me te shemtuar se une s'ka.Prandaj them ç'te me marrin ne sysh,hunden qe e kam si pinok,sutë qe i kam si buf apo koken qe e kam si pagure.Nga kjo gje e ndjej veten te mbrojtur prandaj se vras me mendjen.


A ka mundesi te te mar ndonjehere me vete kur te dal xhiro ne bulevard...te pakten ne kete menyre evitoj eren e hudhres se eshte me te vertete e padurueshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riza2008

> A ka mundesi te te mar ndonjehere me vete kur te dal xhiro ne bulevard...te pakten ne kete menyre evitoj eren e hudhres se eshte me te vertete e padurueshme


Dakort,por 50Euro minuti. Jam shume i shtrenjte, por te mbaroj pune,te mbroj nga çdo fatkeqesi lol.....

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Dakort,por 50Euro minuti. Jam shume i shtrenjte, por te mbaroj pune,te mbroj nga çdo fatkeqesi lol.....


Dale nje here mor vlla se 50 euro ne minute nuk i merr as Leo Mesi...une te thashe te me shpetosh nga syri i keq jo te me fusesh ne burg per mosshlyerje borxhesh: )...lere fare se po duroj eren e hurdhres me mire... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riza2008

> Dale nje here mor vlla se 50 euro ne minute nuk i merr as Leo Mesi...une te thashe te me shpetosh nga syri i keq jo te me fusesh ne burg per mosshlyerje borxhesh: )...lere fare se po duroj eren e hurdhres me mire...


Jam plotesisht dakort me terheqjen tende.Kjo tregon mençuri.Respekte shoku_tanku.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Jam plotesisht dakort me terheqjen tende.Kjo tregon mençuri.Respekte shoku_tanku.


Respektet jane te ndersjella!Megjithate,egziston edhe nje menyre tjeter per ti shpetuar syrit te keq pa qene nevoja te shpenzohem.Mendoj se mund te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin,dmth,une mar sherbimet e tua ne jeten reale,ndersa ti me perdor mua si hudher ne virtualitet...Ve bast se kete nuk e kishe menduar ndonjehere,pra qe mund te te merrnin me sysh postimet...Kam lexuar disa nga postimet e tua dhe me beso,jane nje tabele e vertete qitjeje per syrin e keq!Ben mire ta vleresosh kete propozim sepse eshte nje shans i cili nuk te vjen gjithmone...Nuk besoj se ke per te gjetur zgjidhje me praktike per te shpetuar nga ky kercenim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klevi

Nuk i besoj Syrit .
Per mendimin tim esht dicka psikologjike  :shkelje syri:

----------

